# Clever Shiba Inu



## MJ2315 (May 26, 2011)

Before Samantha and I move into our new home with our new Golden pup, in the meantime my current roomate has a little Shiba Inu. I admit over time this Shiba has grown on me, even if she is a stubborn sob. She has character and personality that I've grown to love, but just no sense of interest of affection. I say sit, she runs away. I say come, she stares at me like I have 8 heads; then prances away. She'll never come over to you and lay in your lap. I want to love this dog, but this dog just does not seem to love anyone back for more than 30 seconds.

Funny little thing though - she's smart. So after gating off the living room (her off limits room) she still finds ways to manuever in there. She has free roam except for that room - and only goes into the room she isnt allowed in. So I get up off the couch and hear her collar jingle and listen to her walk around. I snuck around the one side of the room while she bailed out / weaseled her way thru the gate on the other side of the room. I came around and she was staring at me like, "what?..what I do I was right here the whole time.." Then I went to pet her and she ran away.

Anybody else have a Shiba like this. I love her, but thank god she's not mine. LOL. She has dominated her owner + lack of real training = pesky little Shiba.

Sorry for the rant haha!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely the classic Shiba!
My Dad has a Shiba mix and you're right; they are stubborn and fairly non-affectionate but really intelligent. Personally, they are not the kind of dog I like. I like dogs that are more eager-to-please and that _want_ to interact with you.

Shibas...Well...Shibas seem to have a really "holier than thou" aura about them. They seem to think that they are simply better than everyone around them. 

My Dad's Shiba (Toby is his name) was pretty easy to train, but he still doesn't really do anything unless he thinks that there's something in it for him. He knows when he's doing something he's not supposed to and will act really cautious if he thinks knows he's gonna get caught. He also dictates his feeding schedule and won't eat if he thinks there's something better laying around somewhere. (That really bugs me.)
He has my parents trained pretty well.  

He is pretty cute, although he reminds me of a bratty little kid who thinks that they're really cool, haha. xD 

I definitely prefer Goldens, but Shibas have quickly become my Dad's favorite breed. Not really my cup of tea though. Haha~


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol. The dogs are just like the people.


----------



## MJ2315 (May 26, 2011)

The affection is only there when _she _wants it to be - but either way, as cat-like as she is, she's a cool little dog. I'm literally counting down the days to when I can experience my first Golden!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha, yep. Definitely sounds like my Dad's dog. Shibas _are_ neat little dogs and pretty cute too.  They're very quirky.


----------

